# معايرة الاجهزة



## القرشي (31 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا جميعا نسمع ان هناك معايرة للاجهزة الطبية ما المقصود من المعاير
افيدونا وكيف تكوني بلتوضيح ببعض الاجهزة(المعدات) المختلفة
كما وان هناك مصطلح منحني الاستجابة لاي جهاز مامعناة وهل هو واحد لكل جهاز

مشكورين طالب سنة ثانية جامعة دمشق


----------



## eng_3YASH (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بدايه سؤال جيد

والاجابه هي ان معظم الاجهزه الطبيه تحتاج للمعايره يوميا , بعضها لا يحتاج حيت انه يقوم بعمل معايره تلقائيه لنفسه , ولكل جهاز معيير خاصه له وللشركه المصنعه 

له, حيت تكون هده القيم Standard Value خاصه لكل جهاز وحده, ومرتبطه بالشركه بالمصنعه للجهاز

متلا جهاز Dialysis يحتاج الى معايره بين كل مريض واخر , وجهاز ال Ecg يحتاج الى معايره عندحدوت خلل في القيم Standard.

ام بالنسبه ان لكل جهاز استجابه تسمى Respnse حيت ان كل جهاز له قيم محدده لا يجوز استخدامه مع قيم اخرى, ولكل جهاز قيمه معينه Minimum Value و 

Maximum Value

حيت يتم عمل منحنى لكل جهاز حسب قيم ال Standard ال متعلقه الجهاز ,....


----------



## Bioengineer (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم,,,

معايرة الاجهزة الطبية موضوع مهم جدا.

_لكل جهاز معايرته الخاصة._

مثلا: في جهاز التخدير من المعلوم انه يستخدم سوائل تخدير خاصة مثل (الهالوثين)
حيث ان نسبة تركيز هذه الغازات اذا زادت تكون خطرة جدا على المريض,
ولذا يلزم التحكم الدقيق في نسبة خروج غازات التخدير من المبخر مع غاز الاوكسجين

ولهذا, لابد من المعايرة للتاكد من النسب ويتم ذلك بواسطة اجهزة خاصة حيث يتم معايرة

صمام التحكم في نسبة التخدير...

_المعايرة :_
هي عملية التاكد من سلامة قياسات الجهاز ويجب ان تتم بصورة دورية 

وسوف تجد التعليمات على ذلك في كل جهاز في دفتر الصيانة.

هذا وتقبل تحياتي...


----------



## م.الدمشقي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ان لكل جهاز ادوات معينه للمعايره بعض الاجهزه لها ادوات خاصه يوفرها المصنع
والبعض وهي الاجهزه البسيطه تتم معايرتها بالادوات العاديه
مثلا جهاز التخدير يتم معايرته عن طريق جهاز يقرا نسبة الهالوثين في الغاز الخارج من الجهاز ومن المفترض ان تتطابق مع القيمه المختاره في الفبورايزر
مع نسبة خطا من بسيطه مسموح بها
والا فيجب عمل صيانه للفبورايزر وضبط صماماته


----------



## أبو العز السوري (1 سبتمبر 2006)

أما بالنسبة لمعايرة جهاز السبيكترو ( spectro) فهو كما نعرف يقوم بقياس تركيز العينات التي توضع مع الماء المقطر في الكوفيت الزجاجية حيث يقوم الجهاز بحساب كمية الضوء الممتصة من قبل العينة لذلك يقوم المخبري بوضع الكوفيت و الماء المقطر في حجرة الكوفيت و تشغيل الجهاز ثم يقوم بتصفيره(الامتصاصية 0 %) أي تخلص من تأثير امتصاصية الماء المقطر و الكوفيت للضوء و في النهاية يضع العينة في الكوفيت مع الماء المقطر فيكون الامتصاص الناتج فقط بسبب العينة .


----------



## القرشي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين جميعا على التوضيحات 
لاكن في القسم الثاني من السؤال لم اتلقى اي رد علية
مشكورين


----------



## القرشي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

المقصود الاستجابة


----------



## القرشي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

المقصود بمنحني الاستجابة للجهاز ما المقصود منة وكيف يتم التاكد منة


----------



## ملكه (2 سبتمبر 2006)

منحنى الاستجابه هو المنحنى الذي نقوم برسمه عند معايرة الجهاز وذلك على محورين المحور الاول يتم فيه تغيير متغيرات الجهاز والمحور المقابل هو لتحديد مخرجات الجهاز بالنسبة لتغيير المتغيرات 
وبواسطة هذا المنحنى نستطيع تحديد اذا كان الجهاز يعطي مخرجات صحيحة ام انه يحتاج للمعايره.


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين عالمعلومات


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (18 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*أحب أشارك معاكم*
​ 

*هنا ك ايضا أجهزة معايرة لأجهزة مضخاط محاليل وأيضا مضخة حقن ويسمى ب* *Infusion Analyzer*
*وبالنسبة للهذا الجهاز فهو يقوم بقياس المدخلات التى أضعها بنفسى او اضبطها على الجهاز ويقرأها وأيضا متى يعطى الجهاز alarm for oclusion وهكذا.*​*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​*وأيضا هناك جهاز أخر خاص بمعايرة أجهزة الضغط ويسمى NIBP Analyzer*

*:1:*​*
وشكرا جزيلا​*​


----------



## هشام مبارك (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للساده المهندسين علي تلك الردود الجميله
أحب أن أضيف أن المعايره هي مقارنة كمية مابكمية أخري قياسية مثل الميزان ذو الكفتين الموجود بالأسواق الذي يتم فيه مقارنة البضاعة المشتراه بوزن من المعدن معلوم القيمه
أما في الأجهزة فيتم قياس المخرجات للجهاز ومقارنتها بجهاز قياسي ذو دقه عاليه أو رسم منحني للمخرجات ومطابقتها بالمنحني الموجود بكتيب الجهاز
عندما تختل المخرجات فإنه يتم ضبطها حسب نوع الجهاز وتعليمات كتيب الجهاز 
مثال ذلك أفران البورسلين المستخدمة في معمل الأسنان يتم معايرة درجة الحراره بإستخدام ساق مصنوعه من فضه بنسب معينة تنصهر عند درجة حراره حسب ما هو موضح بالكتيب المرفق معها 
عندما توضع الفضه في الفرن وبعد التشغيل تنصهر وتصبح مستديره ولامعه بذلك تكون الحرارة مضبوطه أما أذا لم تنصهر فإن الحراره تحتاج أن تزيد أم أذا أنصهرت وأصبحت غير مستديره فإن الحراره تحتاج لأن تقل 
والله الموفق


----------



## somy (21 يونيو 2007)

والله كلامكم بالجد رائع جدا جدا


----------



## سليمان الحيزان (25 يونيو 2007)

المعايرة باختصار:_
هي إجراء يتخذ لاختبار صحة القراءات التي يقيسها الجهاز ، وبالتالي يتم أدغال قراءات معلومة من جهاز المعايرة إلى الجهاز المراد اختباره وتطابق قراءات هذا الجهاز مع جهاز المعايرة يغني أن الجهاز معاير ويمكن استخدامه لقياس متغيرات وظائف الأعضاء.

_


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله في السائل
والمجيبين...


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

معلومات رائعة مشكورين اخواني الافاضل


----------



## القرشي (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات 
ولكل المداخلين
لكم ألف شكر


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 يوليو 2009)

نشكركم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووورين جميعا
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (18 أغسطس 2009)

والله معلومات شيقة اعجز عن تعبير شكر لكم لكن ما اقول الا الله يجزاكم عن المسلمين خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

أما بالنسبة لمعايرة أجهزة الاشعة فيكون ذلك عن طريق الSoftware الخاص بالجهاز وتكون المعايرة المقصود بها معايرة انبوبة الاشعة والتاكد من كون KV والـ mAs الخارجين من الأنبوبة مطابقين للأرقام الموجودة على Display أو الكونترول، وذلك بالدخول في service mode وعمل معايرة للأنبوبة،.............
ومن الممكن أن يتم التأكد من خرج الأنبوبة والتاكد من كون KV والـ mAs عن طريق جهاز خارجي يتم وضعه تحت الأنبوبة وأخذ X Ray ويتم قياس قيمة KV والـ mAs ، وهذا الجهاز يسمى (Kv Meter_&mAs Meter )

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## كامل اليازجي (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين كتير يا شباب على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (30 أغسطس 2009)

اولا مشكورين على مجهوداتكم ثانيا وهو الاهم واللي ابي اعرفه واللي صدع راسي منه ليش اذا ركبنا قطعة جديدة وكالة لازم تسوي معايرة ليش . الجديد جديد ما يحتاج معايرة ارجو الرد


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت على هل المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله العماري (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت 
محتاج تررد بعض من الاجهزه الطبيه لانو عندي واجب


----------



## رمضان عبد الحميد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الملفات المرفقه


----------



## ahmedelsayed_10 (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------

